# MSN Tracker Launched : Spy on MSN Messenger Buddies



## sahilism (Jun 30, 2007)

*MSN Tracker* is a web based application that tracks the online offline activity of your MSN messenger buddies without their knowledge. It tells you about their activity in last 24 hours. The data gets updates automatically after every 10 minutes. It's Free ..!!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 30, 2007)

thnx for tellin...but does this really works > has ne1 tried yet ?


----------



## sahilism (Jun 30, 2007)

Why dont you try out it youself.. registrations takes only seconds...


----------

